# Ahh help!! Limp Millipede



## Shelli-Mishell (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a Giant train millipede that I have had for about a year. 

Over the past couple of weeks I have barely seen anything of her, and whenever I have checked and poked her, she's just been curled up inside her little coconut house. I'm pretty sure she hasn't eaten anything either.

I've just gone to check her tonight and she is alive, but all floppy. When I picked her up, she kept her head curled but the rest of her body is just all floppy.

Is she dying? Is she moulting? She hasn't moulted once since I've had her.

Help?!


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

How deep is her substrate? And how damp?


----------



## Shelli-Mishell (Sep 11, 2008)

at least 3 or 4 inches deep. It's kept damp, I spray probably every other day.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

What substrate do you use?  Sorry for the 20 questions just trying to see the picture


----------



## Shelli-Mishell (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry, not been on for a few days.

At the minute she is on coir.

I think she's moulting......today she has gone really dull in colour, and seems less floppy. She seems a little bit more responsive today, like when i sprayed the tank (trying to avoid her obviously) she tensed up a bit and jiggled her legs.


----------



## Shelli-Mishell (Sep 11, 2008)

This is her today....










As you can see she's not curled herself back up since she was handled the day before yesterday, but we have just left her like that. Don't really want to move her any more. She really doesn't want to uncurl her head.


----------



## Shelli-Mishell (Sep 11, 2008)

sorry guys, new photo as I still have no idea if she's dead or moulting.

I've just poked her to see if i get any response and this has just happened.......










Her bum end basically fell off......?!?!? It was totally hollow.

but if you look closely at the rest of her, you can see she still has a bum end. It looks very soft, and almost like it has a thin layer of skin a bit like an onion (i'm sorry really bad description but I don't know how else to describe it).

Is she dead and decomposing.....or moulting? Surely if she's moulting she's supposed to get bigger, whereas looking at her now, she looks like she's shrunk...?


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have no idea what is happening or what has caused this, but that must have been horrible for you. Will be interested to see what is said as to what has caused this as I am getting some millipedes soon.


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Are you sure it is the "bum end" that has come away? To me it looks like the head end has moulted and with a bit of luck the rest should follow. This usually takes place under the substrate so I have never actually seen it happen.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

stevemet said:


> Are you sure it is the "bum end" that has come away? To me it looks like the head end has moulted and with a bit of luck the rest should follow. This usually takes place under the substrate so I have never actually seen it happen.



I have been looking up about millipedes motling and from I have read and pictures I have seen this looks nothing like a molt to me. The molting pics i have seen leave a white/grey looking outer skin that has been split all the way down the middle along the back or side and the millipede pushes it off with its legs ?


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

It may just be a problematic moult, try not to panic just yet my love xxx


----------



## Shelli-Mishell (Sep 11, 2008)

If it is a moult its the first time its happened since I've had her. But it looks nothing like any millipede pic that I've Googled Its ddefinitely the bum end that is exposed. Her head is the curled up end as I can see her little feelers.

No change at all today. I am totally confused :eek4:


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Shelli-Mishell said:


> If it is a moult its the first time its happened since I've had her. But it looks nothing like any millipede pic that I've Googled Its ddefinitely the bum end that is exposed. Her head is the curled up end as I can see her little feelers.
> 
> No change at all today. I am totally confused :eek4:


How are things going with the millipede? Any change? I can not believe how few people there seems to be on here able to help with millipedes. Have you tried contacting someone like this 
Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier to see if they can help at all.


----------



## mort13 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hmm, not seen owt like that before. How is it now?


----------



## Shelli-Mishell (Sep 11, 2008)

She's died. 

I leant over the tank this morning and nearly puked from the smell. It literally smelt of death.

Am well upset as she was awesome, and I had liturally only had her a year. 

Thanks anyway for all the help guys.


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear that ;( 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

That is sad  sorry to hear that.

I would however be interested to hear from anyone that has any idea as to what may have caused this millipede to die if any thing. Thanks.


----------



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear the bad news :'(

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakenslash (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi,

This happened to one of mine and it was dead but mine was gooey inside, the fact that it is hollow suggests to me that its a molt.

If it has perished, im sorry.

I have a few hundred babies atm so if you will want more let me know =-)

Sorry i missed the second page


----------

